# Land lease for sheep



## Aped (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever leased land for sheep? I have someone that is willing to lease some land for me, just to keep my sheep there. It's only about an acre, fenced with electric and automatic water but no shelter. They were setting it up for a horses. I can't figure out how much to tell them I would be willing to pay without insulting them and also staying within my budget. The land is in southeastern PA. 1 acre lots go for about $100,000 around here, although they are for building houses, not for agricultural use. Can anyone recommend a fair monthly payment that I could offer them? I'd probably be keeping 4 to 6 sheep there, by next spring.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I lease pasture land with 2 shelters for $75 per month (for one horse that lives with the existing herd on the property).

SO...if your sheep will be all by their lonesome...I'd see how much you'd need and if you can build a shelter.

I'd start with how much you feel you can offer. I'd say around $100 would be around the best area..but $150 may be more of a going rate. I know high-up places can cost quite a bit more, but if you put up a shelter, it will be bettering their land, which could make it more valuable.


----------



## patandchickens (Oct 5, 2010)

In Chester County? Gee. I suspect it'll depend a great deal on the particular person you're dealing with. I could see a BIG range.

Honestly, if it were me I'd just go say "would you be interested in an arrangement like that, it'll help keep the weeds mowed and the field nice and tidy and grassy, what would you think would be a fair price?" Then either you like it (or can negotiate to something you like), or not.

If you really really want some number as a starting point, ask at the feed store, get some opinions, see what they think.

Around here (yuppie commuter area near Toronto, so not *entirely* unlike yuppie/rich-folk partly-commuter area near Philly ) I would not expect to pay more than maybe $25, maximum, if it is just ONE acre. FWIW the lady next door to me rents about 20 acres of fenced pasture plus use of part of her barn for $100/month (although it is really crappy pasture and she's a bit of a nutter).

In the final analysis, the "fair" price is just whatever you and the land owner can both be adequately happy with.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Aped (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank for the suggestions. Maybe I will lowball her and see what she says. I feel as though if she is setting it up for horses then she is looking for a little bit more than I am willing to pay. I see horse boarding around here from 200 - 500 a month. That range covers both full care and self care and probably more than an acre. But horse people tend to be a lot richer than me! 

patandchickens, the area I live in is not so much a commuter area(nottingham) most people north/east of kennett square have no idea where it is!  Which is why I like to call it nothingham. I'm sure the yuppies will discover it one day though.


----------



## mully (Oct 5, 2010)

Ask around your area ...then ask the people how much they want to lease their land... you may get a good price that way.


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 5, 2010)

Here in South Dakota, pasture rents for about $5 - $35 per acre, depending on the location.  The really dry areas west of here might go for even less.  That's for fenced pasture with no shelter.  Of course, nobody leaves their cattle out on pasture during the winter, but we only use trees and windbreaks for shelter.


----------



## Aped (Oct 5, 2010)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Here in South Dakota, pasture rents for about $5 - $35 per acre, depending on the location.  The really dry areas west of here might go for even less.  That's for fenced pasture with no shelter.  Of course, nobody leaves their cattle out on pasture during the winter, but we only use trees and windbreaks for shelter.


I was looking around to find a formula per acre to pay to lease. Those formulas make more sense when you are leasing 5 or 10 or more acres out of the however many acres the person owns. But for just one acre in a somewhat denser rural area, I'm not sure I could use that same formula.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd call your local extension office and talk with someone about how much an acre of ag land goes for in your area.  Here, land goes for an average of 80/ac per year here. You'd probably pay a little more for use of fences, shelter, etc, but it shouldn't be too much more.   I think $100/month is incredibly expensive.


----------

